# My shop (up date with sign)



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 18, 2006)

After reciving my new DP and deciding to keep  the bench DP to use as a pen mill had to rearange the shop.Now I need a dust collection system and promised the better half no more tools for a little while.(Of course my little while and hers are vastly different)
On Dads Day recived this home made sign so now I guess my shingle is offcially hung


----------



## guts (Jun 18, 2006)

nice setup you have there roy,what is the rig you have on the bottom of the table saw for moving it around?,maybe a better pic. please.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 18, 2006)

Guts yes  for moving , my shop is small and I needed a way to move the larger tools, both the table and radial arm have locking wheels, will get same set up for the drill press and band saw (just don't tell the better half)next week. I will down load a photo


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 18, 2006)

As promised


----------



## guts (Jun 18, 2006)

thanks roy,one more question and i'll leave you alone,where did you get the hardware or kits for the rollers?never seen anything like that before,thanks.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 18, 2006)

Bill made by Delta and sold at Lowes. only hardware you have to use your own 2x2s so you can use on any stand. About $45.00


----------



## guts (Jun 18, 2006)

thanks a bunch roy,will check it out tomorrow.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice set up, I spent 15 minutes looking at the first two pics for the bench top drill press before I realized there are more pictures.
this looks so much like it could be my shop, the radial arm saw looks very much like mine, I used to have the same band saw but mine died, need any parts? and the grinder looks a lot like the one I have. the drill presses put mine to shame though.
I really like the daylight coming in all around.


----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 20, 2006)

Harbor Freight also sells those mobile bases. I got them on sale for $20.


----------



## Dario (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice shop!  I am green with envy []

Amen to the DC, get one as soon as you can...for your health's sake.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 21, 2006)

Nice shop!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 21, 2006)

Awesome!  Now if your other half will agree to neon on the sign..... []


----------



## Draken (Jun 21, 2006)

Just a heads up, make sure you have adequate insurance for your shop.  My insurance company said as soon as I obtained a business name, or PUT UP A SIGN, or made business cards that my homeowners insurance would no longer apply and I'd need supplemental insurance.  That homemade sign that you got may have affected your coverage.  Would hate to see something happen to the shop and it not be covered.

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## fuzzydog (Jun 21, 2006)

Darken is right on the money. Last June a fire in my shop taught me the lesson. As I was talking with the insurance adjuster about some of the lost or damaged equipment, my selling pens came into the conversation. The coverage drop from full replacement to $1000.00 total. The good news was that I was that I convinced him it was a hobby and just managed to sell a few pieces. [}][}]

This was also one of the big 3 insurance companies in the US, not a small outfit.

David


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up on the insurance issue,will call my agent and tell him about my "HOBBY" and make sure of my coverage


----------



## hamonrye (Jun 22, 2006)

What size building did you go with?


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jun 22, 2006)

On the topic of fires, You really need to do something with that rats nest of plugs on the wall. Looks like you have 5 or maybe 6 all cobbled togather and not even a outlet cover on it. At the very least, go buy a power strip block with a circiut breaker and mount that to the wall and plug it in.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 22, 2006)

14x20 way to small but I only had so much rm in back yard. About the same size as a one car garage. But no matter how big you have will always be to small


----------



## johncrane (Jun 27, 2006)

ROY YOUR SHOP IS SPOTLES I WISH MINE LOOKED THAT GOOD


----------

